# Dogtra e-collar users..



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i just got my dogtra in the mail yesterday. my question is the pager function. how do you guys use it? my innotek didn't have one. it had a tone that was used for marking "good" behavior, but no vibrate.

just curious to see how people use it...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

We use it as "reminder", sort of watch command during heeling :wink: Do you have the 1200 or the 1700?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I use it for off leash distance recall. it really comes inhandy when you can't see the dog and/or he's so far away you'd have to scream for him.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> We use it as "reminder", sort of watch command during heeling :wink: Do you have the 1200 or the 1700?


i got a 1700.


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

I have a 1700...and I don't use the pager function at all.


----------

